# cant stop?!%



## foxtailV (Aug 24, 2011)

So im chillin and I was just in the yard on a pushed with my goddog. We were in there for all night hadn't slept kept fallen out wakin up having tenth sec. Dreams. Hadn't slept in. Forever. Had moved to the units next to us to give the brakeman the slip while a coal train blocked views from my 12. Waited I thought about going back to the engine. Well I went back and none to sooner than a unit was behind us at a distance. I was listening to radio sounded like they were make repairs 2bars welding. Well I thought cool that's the hold up. I had cheaked the cheakup sheet and it had been a day and half since check I was gambling that they might press her on due to the hold up on repairs so I here and feel the train move forward think were set to go and pull out my sphone to tell a little of my journey. Well it was that unit that had pushed us forward and hooked up. Who comes through the door a railroad crew change cheaker and its a pretty lookin chuck who's as startled if not more than me with my dog jumping up a going into defense bark she goes bananas her eyes get as wide as hockey pucks she screams bloody murder im looking right at her as she yells Goddamn It!!!!! And slams the front door shut and locks It?! I hear here calling to her partner I
M like this is it!!! Im busted and its not looking like I can get away. I grab my huge pack my dog shove my phone in my vest and go out the front. I see she's calm down and her partner who was there was a little cooler. Made an attempt to feel the seriousness to which I was at the cause. I got the hint to go and wasted no time. Started runnin across yard with dog and I was going over some under others changing directions and back tracking looking for a way out all the time my pack is starting to break itself free and my dog is runnin own his own untried before in yard. Well we get out of the yard and this is BNSF KC MO. So I go into a factory building run to the back where I sit in shade and a breeze catching my wind and coolng off its going to be 100. I check squat planet turns out I just got the award CAN'T STOP. so im resting in town but I probablly "can stop". I feel like somebody who hAs the world in his hands and it slipt.  I guess im not in control of my path and I like it when I don't have to think to hard


----------



## EphemeralStick (Aug 24, 2011)

Screamed bloody murder? haha dear god what i would give to see that haha. I don't think i'd be able to keep from laughing.


----------



## foxtailV (Aug 24, 2011)

Yea she almost crapped her little brains out! Haha im talking that's the most I ever spooked anybody.. she wasn't expecting the unexpected. I got to though she went from being scarred to pissed in no time.... me im thinking she's going to put 
Myballs on the 

wall but im not a walnut im a wingnut


----------

